# Ash Toybox



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at a toybox. The construction is ash casework and top with Red oak veneer, mdf core plywood for the panels. It is mortise and tenon type construction with trim glued and screwed around the top. I cut oak dowels to fit the countersunk screw holes on the trim which are darker and provide subtle contrast. It is finished with General Finishes Prairie Wheat Gel stain. It was very fun to make and for a beginner like me it provided a lot of new techniques and I learned a lot. Any comments would be appreciated. Thanks.

-Adam


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TOYBOX?!?!?!?!?! Are you kidding me?  That's too gorgeous for a toybox. Toolbox? maybe but toybox?!?!?!?!
Great job man.
Love the look
Ken


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree with Kenbo. I built a toybox for my son that he loved, but yours is much more impressive. I'm sure that will be around for a long time.

Rob


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

great job adam

just goes to show that the south dakota boys have a little talent

keep you the good work and hope to meet ya someday

kendall


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

looks like you'll need another toybox soon. congrats .. nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Adam, nice job. That is really sharp! Your children will use the heck out of it and then cherish it for years and years to come! :thumbsup:

John


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Tough believing your a "beginner." That's a really nice box. Big enough to be a little fort for your kid or perhaps the world's best hiding place for hide and go seek.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice work Adam, and nice application. I love ash...it looks a bit like oak having a really good day! :thumbsup:


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> TOYBOX?!?!?!?!?! Are you kidding me?  That's too gorgeous for a toybox. Toolbox? maybe but toybox?!?!?!?!
> Great job man.


I agree 100%. Nice job.

Red


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I have seen a lot of your work that you have posted here and I highly regard your praise. Leatherneck, my wife has already tasked me with another one for the new girl that is on her way. I am going to have to put things up for awhile after she comes untill she's sleeping through the night I fear. Oh well, still have 5 weeks to make something else...


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the dimensions you used, it looks classically proportioned. Excellent job all round.


----------

